# New Zealand Fishing



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

I own a small travel agency and have been approached by a few people that I know to set up a trip to New Zealand for fishing and sightseeing. I have never been there so I am hoping that I can do a site inspection tour the end of March and was wondering if anybody has been there for fishing and sightseeing? I have heard that they have some big browns there, but they don't have the number of fish like we do in our streams and rivers. Any advice on where and when to go would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've heard about the same thing you're talking about. Lots of sight-fishing on big rivers. I've read that you may walk miles of river per fish but the rainbows and browns are big. Some big trout in the lakes also. If you get a chance to go to Chile, look into it. Big rainbows, browns, and brookies also!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have seen tv shows where they fish for the sea-run browns to 20+#!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I was there for my 50th wedding anniversary 4 yrs. ago and took a tour of both Islands by bus. Unfortunately I was with my wife and the tour co. They wouldn't let me abandon ship on my own. The best I can tell ya is find an area on the So. Island and simply make contact with the locals. Some of the private property owners are so friendly that they will even help you with where on the river to try, etc. This is only here say but I sure would like to do some exploring on my own. It's so beautiful and pristine. Wish i could suggest some specific areas but, I guess I put it out of mind since it's just too expensive to go back.  We were there in early Oct.
P.S. Can I hitch a ride for free? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Went to a fly fishing video presentation of a group that was putting together a trip to new zealand and brazil. They fish HUGE dries for monster browns looks like a great time have a blast and take TONS of pics for us!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I'm jealous. New Zealand is one of my dream destinations. I don't know much about the fishing there but I'm sure what you have heard is true.

If and when you make it there and wet a line, be sure to post up a report! I'd love to see some pics.

Good luck!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Year ago I was headed there with a deveoper....

Something about their wacko gun laws, high dollar guides on the river's and surrendering my U.S. Citizenship changed our plans....never did make it. I sure did want to fish those rivers...


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

What I am finding out is that there are not alot of fish per mile of river there and you have to sightfish them. If you get there late in the season they have lock jaw because they have been spooked by other anglers. Some places actually throw some fish in some holes before the fisherman get there. All the guide services that I have look at so far are around $400-700 per day for two people. They say if you want to get into some places that have some fish and have a chance of catching some you have to helicopter into some remote places (for US$1500 a day)

Sounds like I will probably just take my own equipment, ask the locals and see how I do. :roll:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe you should try and find some online New Zealand fishing forums, and ask around there! I bet you could gather some more info before you venture out.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I lived on the South island for a little over 2 years (from 2005 to 2007), and spent about 4 months on the North island in 2001. There is a ton of great fishing down there on both islands. The North island is more accessible, Lake Taupo and the Tongariro river that flows into it are world famous for big rainbows. The south island has more brown trout fishing but it's a bit harder to access, most of the famous streams are pretty remote and guides usually helicopter in but most places are accessible by walking, sometimes for 2 or more days to get to the best spots! There are far fewer fish per mile than most places here but they do tend to be huge, you just have to work for your rewards! Be aware that most of the country has a closed season on freshwater fishing, from about May-October (their winter) if I remember right.
Not sure what the guy up the page was saying about "wacko gun laws", they are pretty much the same as here but you have to get a special permit for handguns. Bringing your own guns from the states is pretty easy. I bought a surplus SMLE Enfield down there for $150 and never had any problems, don't overlook the awesome pig and deer hunting down there! The locals are some of the friendliest people you'll ever meet and the countryside is beautiful, good luck!


----------



## rstrouts (Jan 29, 2009)

troutgass said:


> I own a small travel agency and have been approached by a few people that I know to set up a trip to New Zealand for fishing and sightseeing. I have never been there so I am hoping that I can do a site inspection tour the end of March and was wondering if anybody has been there for fishing and sightseeing? I have heard that they have some big browns there, but they don't have the number of fish like we do in our streams and rivers. Any advice on where and when to go would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I fished around the South Island in Jan-Feb, 2002. Saw 4 other fishermen... in January. Wayyyyyyyy stunning scenery and there are rivers and lakes *everywhere*, especially beautiful in Fiordland in the sw of the island, which is one of several World Heritage Areas in the SI (WHA's in NI, also). Abel Tasman up in the nw of the SI is another WHA where you can sea kayak with the seals. West side of SI has a highway where the coast is on one side and the mountains are on the other side of the road. Yeah, man. Astoundingly beautiful and that's no exaggeration. Milford Sound is the furthest sw you'd go. You can fish the Eglinton River along the way but plan the time for fishing one day and do the MS on another day and do the boat trip on the Sound. Take a camera. You can even camp your RV in its parking lot for free. Best camping spot in the whole world. Te Anau is the town closest to MS and there's a whole bunch of spectacular rivers nearby. Mataura, Oreti, Eglinton, Mararoa, etc It's like being a kid in a candy shop, only better.

If you travel around the island, make that the last destination because it is the absolute most stunning and dramatic location. As great as the North Island may be (didn't go there), the South Island has a bunch more going on, fishing wise, even tho NI could easily keep you fishing well past your allotted time. According to John Kent's "Guide to Fishing the South Island", there are 8 concentrations of rivers and lakes in the SI and 3 in the NI. OK, watch this... he suggests 3 weeks at each concentration for fishing... and he's right. If your time is more limited, look at the Nelson Lakes area in the northern part of the SI and the Mataura/Te Anau/Fiordland area in sw SI. His book has suggestions for fishing based on travel time periods.

If time and interest allows, wine country is up in the NE of SI near Blenheim plus stop at a sheep station and watch them shear some sheep. Great fishing up there, as well.

Sizewise, my releases averaged 23". And, yes, I used #12 dries, different sizes also. Find out beforehand if the cicada (beech tree locations) and/or mice will be doing their thing. Monumental if you catch either of those "hatches". As for spooking, yup, they spook and then they don't spook, even thought the water is clear and you're close. Depends. Lots of sight fishing but blind fishing also . Yup, the fish are few and far between but that was fine with me as this type fishing is definitely low and slow... the ultimate hunt. There are spots that may be, say, 50 yards wide and long with only one fish in it. Make that cast count, buddy boy. You may only get one shot at that bad boy. The sporting aspect absolutely, as far as I'm concerned, makes up for the lack of numbers.

Easy, paved roads, no billboards, Tip Top ice cream shops and small town feel just like the US in the '50's. Travel wise, the islands are set up very well for RV travel with "caravan" parks everywhere and very inexpensive and/or you can park, camp and fish pretty much anywhere (google "Queen's Chain"), even right along the river or lake. No problem. I used a sleeper van for transportation/accommodations and felt total freedom in doing so. With some research, you can roll into a town and ask around for contact info for sheep stations (ranches) and simply call the owners for permission and they'll usually and gladly give it. This helps to get to the corner in the back in the dark spots and avoid the costly heli trips into the backcountry, although they're pretty nifty locations and experiences (no heli trips by me).

Bring a camera.

Jan/Feb is like July/Aug here so it's the best weather time, however, Oct-Dec is regarded for better conditioned fish. Could be rainy at that time, tho. Weather broke for me around Jan 21 or so. The no see ums are out and about and are the ONLY downside to NZ. Have heavy duty bug spray or you'll die. heh, heh. Shorts with long johns are haute coutoure with long sleeve shirts and a brimmed hat.

Bring a camera.

No poisonous snakes, no lions, tigers or bears. Also, check the biosecurity of NZ web site to find out everything about didymo algae and the restrictions on ALL gear coming into the airport and on the water. It's strict. No felt boots, at least w/o totally cleaning them. They mean it.

If you do the SI only, get flights either into/out of Christchurch and/or Queenstown. QT is like the main resort town in southern SI with Lake Wanaka nearby, both just excellentamundo. I stayed 1 night in CCh when I arrived and departed, otherwise, just wherever I ended up that day. Get and travel with a Penguin Atlas book of NZ. Here's a good NZ fishing forum: http://www.flyshop.co.nz/cgi-bin/forum/ikonboard.cgi Chris Dore, a guide in Queenstown, can be found there.

Bring a camera.

Didn't do any B and B's at sheepranches, etc but I saw a bunch and you can't go wrong staying at any of them. They're all great locations, well kept and great values. Department of Conservation in pretty much every town and very easy to just go there to get info.

Big trout, beatiful scenery and big trout. Plus, the trout are big.

This place is as good as it gets for fishing. In the world.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow rstrouts, awesome post. Looks like you know your N.Z. fishing! there ya go, troutgass.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Wow... That post was awesome rstrouts. I have read it about 5 times now. Lots of great info. I was getting a little discouraged with some other reports, but now I am excited to go.

Thanks! Thanks! Thanks!

P.S. You should write a guide book for us Non-New Zealand folk.


----------

